# Homestead/Herder Vocabulary



## HomesteaderWife (Nov 2, 2019)

I’m working on a little something similar to a homesteader’s dictionary of sorts that simplifies common terms and breaks them down into examples maybe. That being said, I’d love some input of words you may commonly say about the homestead/farm/herd/flock but that other folks outside the realm scratch their heads about and may need help with. Got a suggestion? Add it as a reply with the word itself in bold please. 

For example:
When referring to raising rabbits, some people don’t know what it means to *cull* them.

Thanks again!

-HW


----------



## Pastor Dave (Nov 2, 2019)

Chickens and rabbits like to snack on BOSS.
Black Oil Sunflower Seeds


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Nov 3, 2019)

Great idea @HomesteaderWife !

*LGD  - *Livestock Guardian Dog
*FF *- First Freshener: goat kidding for the first time


----------



## Pastor Dave (Nov 4, 2019)

Here's a common sense one, but depending on how urban the reader is, I notice folks getting confused between straw and hay.

Hay: Grown from grass, alfalfa, or other vegetation to be dried, baled, and eaten.

Straw: Grown as a crop generally, then the stubble is cut and baled for bedding or cover material, but not to be eaten.


----------



## Baymule (Nov 4, 2019)

WETHER— a castrated male goat or sheep 

CASTRATE— removal of male testicles, usually by surgical means

EWE — female Sheep. 

DOE— female goat or rabbit.

RAM — male Sheep that has not been castrated 

BUCK— male goat or rabbit that has not been castrated

MANUAL DRAGLINE— that would be a shovel


----------



## MyFather'sSheep (Nov 13, 2019)

*whether- *castrated male goat
*browse- *leaves, shrubs, vines and other non-grass plants


----------



## High Desert Cowboy (Nov 13, 2019)

Some common ones I use at work that leaves my wife scratching her head
Barrow-castrated male pig 
Gilt- female pig that has not had a litter
Parity- in reference to how many litters a sow has had, example a Parity 2 sow has had 2 litters
Service- refers to either the act of insemination by AI or live cover or can also be used in reference to a prepackaged dose of semen ( it sounds a lot better on the phone to say I’ve gotta go pick up some services as opposed to “oh I’m just driving to the stud to get more semen.”)
AI- artificial insemination.  Insemination of an animal using artificial means to deliver a service (pre determined amount of semen)
Live cover- the act of male livestock using actual intercourse to inseminate (breed) a female 
Intercourse- You’re on your own there bud
Heat- a period of time when a female is receptive to breeding.  
SSS- in reference to predators means shoot, shovel, shut up.  Essentially remove the offending animal and move on with your life.  Less recommended course of action for neighbors and ex’s


----------



## HomesteaderWife (Nov 14, 2019)

Thank you so much everyone for your input!


----------

